# Milk bottle tops



## AntonyO (Aug 7, 2008)

Not strictly 'Green' but food for thought..

You guys may/may not know that milk bottle tops[and the bottle itself] is made of grade '2' plastic HDPE High-Density Polyethylene which is recyclable!

Well, at my starbucks store, we save *all* of our milk bottle tops and me and a partner Alex, spent the day down at southampton where Charity Gift of Sight are based, and we deposited them [three massive seethru bags of milk bottle tops], we went down on the train and got the bus to the General hospital where theyare based[got some funny looks on the way.. :/]

Anyway, i think its a good idea, because as a cafe[no matter how big/small you are] your going to use *lots* of milk bottle tops, and instead of throwing these away, just recylce them, keep a paper bag near your bar, and chuck them in the bag, not the bin. Then take them to a recycling center, or find a suitable charity to collect them for [southampton Starbucks stores collect for the RSPCA, others collect for different charitys..]

Yeah?

-Ant


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

What a fantastic suggestion. We used to try to recycle as much as possible, but we're so restricted space-wise that it's just not feasable anymore. And Newcastle City Council won't pick up recyclables from companys which are too small, and don't recycle as much as they could do (something Durham County Council is very good at). The boss used to take all the cardboard home and recycle it, but it's just gotten to be so much of a hassle, and it takes up too much room in the back.







Hopefully as we grow we'll be able to make the council take some notice.


----------



## TimStyles (Jul 22, 2008)

I find it best to hang onto the lid.

When the bottles empty, give it a good blast (inside) from the steam wand, scrunch it right down into a ball, and pop the cap back on it. Holds the bottle in its tightly compacted state, saves bin space, meaning emptying bins less often, saving time, increasing efficiency.... you get the idea.


----------



## AntonyO (Aug 7, 2008)

yeahh we do that.. but if you hang onto the bottle long enough.. after it cools you dont need the lid..







and can then recylce it









-Ant


----------



## TimStyles (Jul 22, 2008)

Sounds more efficient just to cap it, and recycle the whole thing.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Holy thread resurrection batman


----------

